# Looking for short RCA Interconnects (6in)



## Bowedtoothdoc

Can anyone point me in the right direction? Looking for good quality, but cheap!
 Thanks


----------



## FraGGleR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bowedtoothdoc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone point me in the right direction? Looking for good quality, but cheap!
 Thanks_

 

These might be too short for you, but Audioquest makes RCA jumpers: Amazon.com: AudioQuest RCA Male-to-Male Preamp Jumpers (2pk): Electronics

 Most other commercial stuff I have seen comes in 0.5 meter as the shortest length.

 PS I sent you a private message as well.


----------



## xxbaker

HDMI Cable, Home Theater Accessories, HDMI Products, Cables, Adapters, Video/Audio Switch, Networking, USB, Firewire, Printer Toner, and more!

 It's about 3x too long, but it's good quality and cheap! 1.5ft is pretty short as far as finding them goes. You could always make your own that length, but if you really only need one or two that's definitely not going to be worth it.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

Thanks!!


----------



## hjf

Here is a link to 12" RCA interconnects: 24K Gold Stereo RCA Cable Red & White 1 ft


----------



## downsize

Oh man .... MAKE YOUR OWN !!! Much better than anything you can buy. Cheap too !


----------



## jzono1

Simplephysics can make short cables on request, and even with the premium materials it's cheap.


----------



## stang

Well downsize, we don't all have the skills to do that, nor all of the materials required..time for that matter too.


----------



## JEspina456

http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/rca-audio-cable.html
  
 I found these 1 foot RCA cables that look to be of good quality for $1.99 each!!  Can't beat that price.  I'd like 6" cables, but only Schiit and Straight Wire sell them (as far as I know) and they're over $20 with shipping.  
  
 Yes, I know that the last reply to this thread was 5 years ago.  lol


----------



## yeahx

Funny thing is I wanted to ask about this about 3 days ago and was thinking of just chopping my existing one and putting on radioshack connectors but they cost more than a new cable.


----------



## JEspina456

yeahx said:


> Funny thing is I wanted to ask about this about 3 days ago and was thinking of just chopping my existing one and putting on radioshack connectors but they cost more than a new cable.




I need about four or five 6" RCA cables. I don't want to spend $150 so I'm going to settle for the 1 footers. I'm getting a little OCD about cables anyway. Lol. Good luck in your search!


----------



## yeahx

jespina456 said:


> I need about four or five 6" RCA cables. I don't want to spend $150 so I'm going to settle for the 1 footers. I'm getting a little OCD about cables anyway. Lol. Good luck in your search!


 

 Thanks! Also considering just soldering one end directly into one of the components. But for now I'm just using the cheap 3 footer I have and stopped worrying too much about it. Also found other cheap ones but with shipping they are not as cheap. I dont expect any improvement, just think its silly to have 3 foot cable between to things that are only 6 inches apart.


----------



## cel4145

jespina456 said:


> http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/rca-audio-cable.html
> 
> I found these 1 foot RCA cables that look to be of good quality for $1.99 each!!  Can't beat that price.  I'd like 6" cables, but only Schiit and Straight Wire sell them (as far as I know) and they're over $20 with shipping.




Ghent Audio has some that are 7" for a bit less that Schiit: http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/a02.html. Choseal is supposed to be decent cable, so someone knows that they are getting.


----------



## yeahx

cel4145 said:


> Ghent Audio has some that are 7" for a bit less that Schiit: http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/a02.html. Choseal is supposed to be decent cable, so someone knows that they are getting.


 

 This is only a little more than the cheap ones plus shipping but looks a lot better so I think this might be a winner for when I choose to do this. Thanks!


----------



## JEspina456

cel4145 said:


> Ghent Audio has some that are 7" for a bit less that Schiit: http://www.ghentaudio.com/part/a02.html. Choseal is supposed to be decent cable, so someone knows that they are getting.


 

 I like the looks of these!  Thank you so much.  At first I thought it said "Ghetto Audio!"


----------



## yeahx

Oops I was looking at the price for a single but they are still pretty low.


----------



## JEspina456

yeahx said:


> Oops I was looking at the price for a single but they are still pretty low.


 

 I saw that, but yes, they're still low.  The nice thing about the Schiit cables is that they are stiff and will not hang down.  NBD, but if you're trying to make your gear look nice, it's a good look.


----------



## cel4145

jespina456 said:


> I like the looks of these!  Thank you so much.  At first I thought it said "Ghetto Audio!"




I like the look of them. I have a few. And both their Canare and Choseal cable looks a bit better than inexpensive black rubber/plastic shielding. And what's nice is that the pricing is definitely reasonable. 

And JEspina456, I see you are from Detroit. Do you know about the GTG scheduled for Sept? http://www.head-fi.org/t/764209/southeastern-michigan-head-fi-fall-meet-pleasant-ridge-mi-9-19-15


----------



## cel4145

jespina456 said:


> The nice thing about the Schiit cables is that they are stiff and will not hang down.




Some people have reported that the Schiit cable are so stiff that they don't work great with the lightweight Modi. The cable wants to lift the DAC. (lol). Having the 7" in this braided cable might be a better then.


----------



## JEspina456

cel4145 said:


> I like the look of them. I have a few. And both their Canare and Choseal cable looks a bit better than inexpensive black rubber/plastic shielding. And what's nice is that the pricing is definitely reasonable.
> 
> And JEspina456, I see you are from Detroit. Do you know about the GTG scheduled for Sept? http://www.head-fi.org/t/764209/southeastern-michigan-head-fi-fall-meet-pleasant-ridge-mi-9-19-15


 

 I think I may pony up the extra $4 for each and get the Canare.  Yes, I've been to the previous two Southeastern Michigan meets.  They are fun.  My good friend is zabzaf (Brian.)  He's one of the main organizers of these meets.  Are you coming to the one in September?  You can check out my new RCA cables then.  haha


----------



## cel4145

jespina456 said:


> I think I may pony up the extra $4 for each and get the Canare.  Yes, I've been to the previous two Southeastern Michigan meets.  They are fun.  My good friend is zabzaf (Brian.)  He's one of the main organizers of these meets.  Are you coming to the one in September?  You can check out my new RCA cables then.  haha




I was at the last one. But I didn't bring any of my Ghent Audios. 

Not sure if I'll make the September meeting.


----------



## JEspina456

cel4145 said:


> I was at the last one. But I didn't bring any of my Ghent Audios.
> 
> Not sure if I'll make the September meeting.


 
 We may have seen each other there then.  We may have even spoke!  This one in Pleasant Ridge is supposed to be even bigger.  The room is much larger and has plenty of six foot tables and chairs to spread out.  Overture Audio was nice, but a bit crowded...and hot!  I'd like to check out some AKG headphones this time, and maybe check out some Woo Audio amps/dacs....


----------



## cel4145

jespina456 said:


> We may have seen each other there then.  We may have even spoke!  This one in Pleasant Ridge is supposed to be even bigger.  The room is much larger and has plenty of six foot tables and chairs to spread out.  Overture Audio was nice, but a bit crowded...and hot!  I'd like to check out some AKG headphones this time, and maybe check out some Woo Audio amps/dacs....




If I'm there, I'll bring my K7XX so you can try them out.


----------



## JEspina456

cel4145 said:


> If I'm there, I'll bring my K7XX so you can try them out.




Sounds good. Been debating between 701/702/712/7xx


----------



## cel4145

jespina456 said:


> Sounds good. Been debating between 701/702/712/7xx




Need to encourage AKGunkie to be at this meet. He works with Harman, and last time, he brought a bunch of AKGs. That's how I got to hear the K7XX


----------



## JEspina456

cel4145 said:


> Need to encourage AKGunkie to be at this meet. He works with Harman, and last time, he brought a bunch of AKGs. That's how I got to hear the K7XX




I saw him there with his giant display. I didn't get a chance to demo the AKGs. I was too ensnared with Ragnarock and Yggdrasil. Then I spent a lot of time talking and listening to Jude.


----------



## shwaz

1 footer cheappos: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A7SGD6E/
but i'm going to use the link to the Ghent cords above also. comparable price and looks like serious quality


----------

